# Time not feeling real



## dreamsofsomeday (Mar 10, 2011)

It feels like time is unreal to me, if that makes sense. Like maybe everything is compressed into one tiny moment, or that things really didn’t happen. Time goes by way too fast for me. It feels like my life is passing me by and like I never really experienced it, even though I know I did. Days, weeks, and even months and years blend together and seem to form one moment that might not have even existed. Like, I know that time passes, but everything that happens during it seems unreal, therefore time doesn't seem real.


----------



## VinceyP (Nov 13, 2010)

Yeah, I find that! Just feels like all days are just one day! Like I go home from work, eat, go to sleep, go back to work the next day, but it sort of feels like it's the same day if that makes sense?

Is that the same as you?


----------



## dreamsofsomeday (Mar 10, 2011)

Yeah, I think that is the way it seems to me. Sometimes, though, it seems like the day before never even happened.


----------



## VinceyP (Nov 13, 2010)

Yeah, same here! It's like my memories don't feel real either! Like I remember doing something, but it doesn't feel like a real memory, like it wasn't really me who did it if that makes sense?

Do you get that also?


----------



## dreamsofsomeday (Mar 10, 2011)

Yeah. It sucks >.<


----------



## emptybody (Jan 13, 2012)

Yeah I have this too. Is this a common symptom of DP? It really sucks.


----------



## stranger in the mirror (Feb 24, 2012)

i have the same symptom, iam doing stuff today and then the next day i think was it realy me doing this stuff its so weird


----------



## noname (Sep 23, 2008)

+1 xD


----------



## Felicity (Feb 7, 2011)

I feel like that too, more often than I'd like to admit.


----------



## Tilly223 (Nov 27, 2011)

YES +10000!! I get this CHRONICALLY at the moment. And in my fragile state the OCD grabs on to it subconsciously and I obsess about it more and start to panic. This is the worst symptom.

Try to not think about it AT ALL. I think it is a brain chemical imbalance coupled with anxiety.


----------

